# Apple TV 4: SIRI en français et les noms anglais



## Stegue (2 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Il y a-t-il, sur ce sur forum, un anglophone pour tester cette commande:

"_Recherche la série Love/Hate_"

Avec moi, la prononciation de "hate" abouti à tout sauf à "hate".
PS: Pour le /, il faut bien dire slash.

N'y aurait-il pas un problème quand on demande de l'anglais à Siri version française ?

Merci.


----------



## Gérard Ceccaldi (4 Novembre 2015)

La série n'est pas disponible sur le site français, va sur le site anglais et prononce un truc entre "aite" et "eight"...


----------



## Stegue (5 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Elle l'est sur Netflix. Je pensais que sur ce dernier modèle Apple TV, Siri savait chercher aussi dans les apps.


----------

